# Update & Replace



## Superfly2k (7. Februar 2002)

Klitze kleine Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem MySQL Befehl
Update und Replace ? Sorry aber die Suchfunktion ist müll...
Thx !
MfG Superfliege


----------



## Der Held (7. Februar 2002)

Hi,

mit UPDATE werden Werte einzelner Felde neu definiert, REPLACE arbeitet allerdings wie INSERT, mit dem Unterschied, dass ein Datensatz, mit gleichem Wert in einem Schlüssel gelöscht wird, um den neuen Wert einzusetzen. Daher ist die Syntax von INSERT und REPLACE auch gleich.

Wenn du REPLACE also wie Update benutzen möchtest, musst du alle Werte, auch die die sich nicht geändert haben, wieder einsetzen.

Greetz :|


----------



## netzbazille (7. Februar 2002)

Also bei REPLACE wird zuerst geprüft, ob es schon einen Datensatz mit dem gleichen Wert in ein einem "UNIQUE INDEX" gibt. Wenn dies der Fall ist, wird der alte Datensatz gelöscht und der neue angefügt. Bei INSERT müßte dies eine Fehlermeldung ergeben, es sei denn du löschst den alten Datensatz vorher.

Ich hoffe das war irgendwie verständlich! 

Gruß


----------

